# The Four Greek Temperaments



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2016)

INTJ

All of them, kinda?

My biggest two are probably melancholic and phlegmatic.


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

Melancholic/Phlegmatic INTP


----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

Melancholic INFP


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent (Feb 22, 2011)

ENTP, and I always score in the Phlegmatic and Sanguine range.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I almost always test as melancholic, and that makes sense to me.

(I accidentally voted sanguine on the poll, though. Sorry about that.)


----------



## Owtoo (Aug 20, 2015)

Melancholic / Phlegmatic INFP here


----------



## Tsubaki (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm a sanguine/choleric ENTP

I'm generally fairly relaxed and not easily worried, but I'm also a pretty bold and ambitious type who is inclined to take charge


----------



## outofplace (Dec 19, 2012)

Phlegmatic - ISTJ


----------



## BranchMonkey (Feb 23, 2017)

@nichya

Look at my own--I got melancholic and sanguine next. I also diagnosed myself in the mid-90s at bipolar.  

And for tri-type, my middle of three: I got 8w9 which is conflicting as well.

Phew, some of us have a lot of psych work to do. ≧◠‿●‿◠≦


----------



## Vast Silence (Apr 23, 2014)

Here's to the Melancholy crowd!!! \o/
INFP


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

Phlegmatic ISTJ


----------



## tinylili (Mar 18, 2017)

Super melancholic, ENTP


----------



## OHtheNovelty (Aug 14, 2016)

Dominant Phlegmatic with Choleric close behind. Although my face looks Melancholic when I'm being Phlegmatic.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Phlegmatic - INFP.


----------



## Baracuda902 (Mar 26, 2017)

Choleric - ENTJ 
Personally, there needs to be more cholerics in this poll.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

INFP and Melancholic.


----------



## daffodil (Apr 21, 2016)

Phlegmatic INFP


----------



## lilprimrose (Mar 22, 2017)

an phlegmatic INFP !


----------



## Firemoon (Sep 19, 2015)

INFJ
Phlegmatic/Choleric


----------



## garcdanny26 (Mar 4, 2016)

INFJ,
Melancholic/Phlegmatic


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

Look at how over-represented the Melancholy temperament is.


----------



## Nephandus (May 16, 2017)

Judson Joist said:


> Look at how over-represented the Melancholy temperament is.


Eh, that's just the middle finger.


----------

